# Tollgate House



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

You know, on Newfoundland Way, bottom of the M32.

I'm under the impression it's going to be blown up (or rather, blown down) at some stage. Anyone know when this will be? It'd be rather good to watch I should think


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> You know, on Newfoundland Way, bottom of the M32.
> 
> I'm under the impression it's going to be blown up (or rather, blown down) at some stage. Anyone know when this will be? It'd be rather good to watch I should think



Yeah, I keep thinking that too.  I've worked in that building, and it'll be a pleasure to watch it get demolished.    

Part of me wonders why it couldn't have been converted into flats instead though (-preferably at affordable prices).   

It looks like it's a fairly sturdy construction, so if they do demolish it, I imagine it'll need some serious dynamitage.*  

*(-yes, I think I did just invent that word...)


----------



## Iam (Nov 19, 2005)

I thought it had "Concrete Cancer" or something?


----------



## easy g (Nov 19, 2005)

I think I read that there are gonna be about 20 odd 'affordable' flats in this new development 

I presume the rest will be 'unaffordable'


----------



## buffalosid (Nov 22, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> I think I read that there are gonna be about 20 odd 'affordable' flats in this new development
> 
> I presume the rest will be 'unaffordable'



affordable means small and basic lol .they also have to provide a certain percentage of local authority housing.
i wonder how well the flats will sell when they notice the st judes blocks on their doorsteps and st pauls just a bridge walk away. we know how fickle the wealthy are.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Part of me wonders why it couldn't have been converted into flats instead though (-preferably at affordable prices).



Generally, office blocks are unsuited to being converted for several reasons - mostly to do with safety and building regulations. They're also often the wrong shape - resulting in some very odd-shaped (and hard-to-sell) flats.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

[to buffalosid]

but then the bs2 block ("a modern development of open plan loft style appartments with secure parking") seems to be going apace - the windows are going in now - and that's bang in the middle of st. paul's. then there's the various portland square projects, and lest we forget 51'02... the wealthy may be fickle, but they also often have more money than sense (or taste)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Generally, office blocks are unsuited to being converted for several reasons - mostly to do with safety and building regulations. They're also often the wrong shape - resulting in some very odd-shaped (and hard-to-sell) flats.



51'02! quarter- to a half-million squids on rabbit hutches overlooking the bearpit, in an old council office block!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 22, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 51'02! quarter- to a half-million squids on rabbit hutches overlooking the bearpit, in an old council office block!



If I had that much money to spend, I'd want a garden at least. But then some people are seduced into the city living, yuppified dream. I suspect most who live there are single people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> If I had that much money to spend, I'd want a garden at least. But then some people are seduced into the city living, yuppified dream. I suspect most who live there are single people.



let's hope so, imagine if they all started breeding? a total yuppie infestation


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 22, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'm under the impression it's going to be blown up (or rather, blown down) at some stage.


Don't think it's being blown up (or down). I think the plan is to dismantle it. Hence the scaffolding.


----------



## JTG (Nov 22, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Don't think it's being blown up (or down). I think the plan is to dismantle it. Hence the scaffolding.


  

Someone told it was going to go bang

I'm all disappointed now


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 22, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Someone told it was going to go bang
> 
> I'm all disappointed now



When I first saw the cranes beside it, I did think it probably meant they'd be dismantling it bit by bit rather than just blowing the fuck out of it.

Disappointing though, like you say.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 23, 2005)

Third tallest in bristol, behind st mary redcliffe and castlemead.  I have always liked this building, sad it cant be converted to residential, site listed below thinks it is already.

Wasnt it MOD ?  AFAIK it has 'concrete cancer', the fascia is falling away and it isnt going to be blown up.

http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=9373
http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?c619


----------



## buffalosid (Nov 23, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> [to buffalosid]
> 
> but then the bs2 block ("a modern development of open plan loft style appartments with secure parking") seems to be going apace - the windows are going in now - and that's bang in the middle of st. paul's. then there's the various portland square projects, and lest we forget 51'02... the wealthy may be fickle, but they also often have more money than sense (or taste)



youre right theres no accounting for taste.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 23, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> If I had that much money to spend, I'd want a garden at least. But then some people are seduced into the city living, yuppified dream. I suspect most who live there are single people.


Jonead lives there - he came to last year's fizzerbash.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 23, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Jonead lives there - he came to last year's fizzerbash.



Yes, and another do in the Hillgrove, if I recall. Someone visiting - was it Bond?


----------

